# WiFi dead zone



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Is anyone else's Autotrail van a WiFi dead zone? I can get a phone signal in the van and the 3 "MyFi" will connect easily enough but my computer won't find the Myfi at all, even when it's right next to it! Outside it connects straight away and even under the canopy, but go into the van and it loses the signal straight away.

Any suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Can't help I'm afraid but at least we'll hope someone with knowledge will come along soon . . I'm a dummy when it comes to WiFi stuff :silly:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

> Annsman:- Any suggestions gratefully received!


My suggestion would be to use a wifi analyser to get to the bottom of the problem.

If you have a smart phone there are several apps available for free that may help you solve the wifi problem. Here is the one I use on my Android phone & tablet ...similar ones are available for other systems or for a windows PC (Netstumbler or insider). The smart phone ones work best for me as a check tool this is because you can easily walk around the test area with the phone in your hand.

Android App <<

Mike


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

There is nothing in the Autotrail build.. It's all wood, foam and plastic.
Some vans like Carthago are sandwiched aluminium and that could effect signals...

Maybe just a week or failing aerial in the laptop, try a plug in wifi dongle.


----------

